# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Venta de semilla de maralfalfa

## Alper

Amigos ganaderos:
Tengo a la venta semilla de MARALFALFA.
Es un pasto perenne, que se viene utilizando con mucho éxito en Ecuador y Colombia.
Sus rendimientos oscilan entre las *120 y 200 Toneladas por corte,a los 70 días.*
Es usado para alimento de ganado vacuno, caballar, caprino, ovejas, cuyes, etc.
Quedo a sus gratas órdenes para cualquier consulta.Temas similares: Vendo semilla de maralfalfa Semilla de ajo Cultivo de maralfalfa-excelente forrajera de corte Compro semilla o plantones de platano, tambien semilla de Zapallo Venta de semilla de caña de azucar

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

donde tienes la semilla
 y donde se t puede contactar

----------


## Alper

La semilla se encuentra en el fundo ubicado en Guadalupe, Dpto. de La Libertad.
Contactarme al Telef. 976-156693, RPM *65  33  85

----------


## Alper

Con las disculpas del caso corrijo mi número de telef. para informacion de semilla de Maralfalfa *  976-156693*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Alper: 
No hace falta que te disculpes, y te informo que puedes editar los mensajes que publicas en caso te equivoques o quieras hacer alguna modificación. Por eso, no es necesario volver a postear para corregir los datos; sólo hubeiras tenido que hacer click en donde dice "Editar Mensaje" que aparece en letritas negras, abajo del cuadro de cada respuesta hecha por ti. 
Borraría estos mensajes y corregiría tus números, pero voy a dejar el tema como está para que otros usuarios se enteren de lo mismo que te comento. 
Saludos. 
PD: Por si acaso, este tema está ahora ubicado en el foro de Material Genético, mientras que el otro está en el foro de Forrajes.

----------


## Alper

Fotos del cultivo de MARALFALFA

----------


## Alper

Adjunto fotos del cultivo de MARALFALFA  MARALFALFA LOTE 2 - LOS TAYALES 015.jpgMARALFALFA LOTE 2 - LOS TAYALES 007.jpgMARALFALFA LOTE 2 - LOS TAYALES 022.jpgMARALFALFA LOTE 2 - LOS TAYALES 023.jpgMARALFALFA LOTE 2 - LOS TAYALES 185.jpg

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Bueno alper los analisi salieron no muy buenos no se si la planta ah estado stresada o talvez hubo algun problema de manejo , bueno quisiera que tu me envies algunos analisis que tengas por que a mi no me llego ni al 10% de proteinas y hay muchos pastos que pueden superar eso .

----------


## Alper

Recordemos que es una *gramínea,* y que tiene un rendimiento al corte que va de *120 TONELADAS a 200 TONELADAS, cada setenta días*, después de su implantación, dependiendo del grado de fertilización.
Yo lo empleo en ganado vacuno con mezcla de heno de alfalfa, en la siguiente proporción: *80%* *MARALFALFA*, *20%* *Alfalfa, con excelentes resultados.*
En cuyes, se usa exclusivamente como aporte de forraje verde, suplementado con raciones balanceadas.
Igualmente, el cultivo es bastante simple de conducir, comparándola con la alfalfa, que también cultivo.
En mi caso *no aplico ningún agroquímico*, solamente fertilizo con* compost, Biol y EM*., teniendo un costo de producción realmente interesante para cualquier ganadero.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Alfonso:
Podrias escanear los resultados del analisis, para ver la *confiabilidad del laboratorio.*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bueno alper los analisi salieron no muy buenos no se si la planta ah estado stresada o talvez hubo algun problema de manejo , bueno quisiera que tu me envies algunos analisis que tengas por que a mi no me llego ni al 10% de proteinas y hay muchos pastos que pueden superar eso .

 Estimado Alfonso: 
Suelo recomendarle esto a los usuarios que están cultivando algo como tú, y más ahora que los resultados no han sido los que esperabas, por lo que creo que sería bueno que subas algunas fotos del campo, que adjuntes también el análisis que hicieron, y toda la información que puedas proveer sobre el manejo que les has dado a la maralfalfa en tu campo. 
Hubiera sido mejor que ese documentación del proceso se dé desde el inicio, pero tal vez haciendo lo que te sugiero, Alper y/o los demás usuarios te podrán dar sus opiniones al respecto, pero recuerda que sin esa información e imágenes, se hace difícil llegar a una conclusión que sea útil para ti y para los demás usuarios que se interesen por esta semilla.  
Espero que las cosas mejoren, y aprovecha que tienes el foro y el contacto con Alper para pedir asistencia técnica durante el proceso. Supongo que a Alper le interesará que te vaya bien -y no mal- con sus semillas de maralfalfa, por lo que seguramente estará dispuesto a ayudarte; ya que si tu caso es exitoso y está documentado, seguramente le pedirán semillas por otro lado. 
Saludos

----------


## Alper

Estimado Bruno:
Es muy interesante el debate sobre el porcentaje de proteina, que se da en todos los foros referentes a este cultivo.
La práctica que tengo en la alimentación de ganado vacuno y cuyes, me indican buenos resultados. No conosco algúna especie forrajera que tenga tal producción, en tan corto tiempo.
Alfonso *no esta cultivando Maralfalfa actualmente*, solamente tomó una muestra en una visita que realizó a mi plantación, por eso le solicito escanear los resultados ,para ver la confiabilidad del laboratorio que realizó los análisis.
 Estaré adjuntando los análisis realizados en un laboratorio de prestigio.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Bueno lo scaneo mas tarde y bueno ojala que el problema sea el analisis porque realmente estoy muy interesado en sembrar y me apeno ver ese dato . saludos.

----------


## Alper

Alfonso:
Una sugerencia de amigo: por que no realizas una pequeña prueba del cultivo de *MARALFALFA*, en tu predio, te puedo obsequiar la cantidad de semilla adecuada para un campo experimental.
Es lo mejor para salir de dudas.
Te saludo cordialmente.

----------


## fargojimmy

Alper: 
Hola mi amigo te dejo mi numero de RPM *599183, o escribeme al correo fargojimmy@hotmail.com; este pasto lo necesito para poder llevarlo a Pisco.

----------

Alper

----------


## Peru Verde

Hola Alper... aun sigues ofreciendo las semillas de MARALFALFA... 
Gracias..

----------


## Alper

Si, dispongo de semilla de maralfalfa. Para que zona la deseas.

----------


## DrPolic

Buenas tardes con todos los miembros del foro y gracias por brindar tanta información importante; estimado Alper, por casualidad aun seguirás vendiendo la semilla de maralfalfa? quedo a la espera de tu amable respuesta, saludos.

----------


## Alper

Si dispongo  de semilla para la venta. Por favor comunicate al telef. 987 894 586

----------


## quirox

Es apta para clima de selva alta ? Estoy a 600msnm con suelos ácidos ph 4.0, buena precipitación anual, suelo inclinado aprox 30-40grados. San Juan de Cacazú,  Pasco

----------


## Howard

922345261

----------

